# Do I need a helmet?



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So the last time I boarded was waaaay back in 2001(yeah I'm old). Back then no one wore helmets and we somehow survived. We also weren't pushing the sport as hard as everyone else is now plus didn't have the tech to do so. Anyway would it be in my best interest to use a helmet? If so any recommendations? Now that I think about it that sounds like a pretty stupid question, but I'll pose it regardless.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

it would be in your best interest to wear a helmet if you enjoy having a functioning brain =). I have worn a smith maze and i currently wear a sandbox certified brain bucket. I like my sandbox helmet better than the smith. With the smith i wore goggles over helmet and with sandbox i wear goggles under helmet with no beanie.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wear a helmet dude its not only smart, its also the cool thing to do.

Wearing the straps under the helmet is so freeskier style.  Let me go try that out.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Helmet use is a total freedom of choice issue. While I seldom wear one, I would always encourage their use but not say you must or that you are crazy if you don't. Just understand that helmet use does not make you invincible and is not a substitute for good judgement and defensive riding.


I agree with Snowolf's post, it's your choice, and if you decide to purchase a helmet, here's a thread to read. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/34993-helmets.html


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

There´s an old saying in skydiving that applies to a lot of other situations. 

"Dress for success."

In this case, dress for survival. 

I wear it. I also wear back protectors. A few times I´m glad I´ve worn them.
Helmets keeps my head warm, too :thumbsup:


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Empty V, 

like some of the others have said - it's a personal choice. I wear a helmet in some situations, but not al. For example, I'll wear a lid if I'm riding the park, or shredding off-piste (rocks, trees etc). I also find that in situations where there's fresh snow, having a helmet on can be a real benefit for your goggles... if you tumble with a beanie on, there's a good chance that your goggles will come off and end up with snow on the inside. Moisture is never a good thing for your goggles. In pretty cold conditions, Fernie, I had the moisture on the inside freeze - I was way out in deep snow and getting it to thaw out wasn't happening any time soon...

Not too long ago I wrote an article looking at the question: should you wear a snowboard helmet?
It includes a look at some of the safety stats - if you're interested, you can read it here.

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Not going to get into the helmet debate. I'm just going to give you my personal experiences with and without them.

I rode 3 years without a helmet when I was starting out. This was mainly because I had a real tough time finding ones that fit properly (I have a giant, flat head). I plain gave up looking. I banged my head a few times, the worst being a mild concussion. The concussion incident came from learning jumps. However, all of my other falls came from normal riding. Mind you, a couple were from learning.

I have worn a helmet the past two seasons and am wearing one this season. In the span of wearing the helmet, I had one major spill were it saved me from a lot of damage. I mached down a steep section and came to a flat full speed and didn't notice the huge ice patch in my way. I was starting a butter and caught my toe edge which sent me flying face forward. My goggles and brim of the helmet saved my face. I walked away with a bloody lip. I am 100% positive that without those two pieces of gear, my face would have been messed up. At minimum, I'm sure I would have had a broken nose.

I've had all types of falls in different situations ranging from general cruising to doing tricks. I do live in the Ice Coast so it's a harsher terrain. Overall, I will never ride without one anymore. At first, I found it to be uncomfortable (expected obviously because just wearing a beanie will always be more comfortable). I quickly got adjusted to it and now I don't even realize it's there. It helps that my Smith Variant is really light. There are even lighter helmets out now. This was the same case when I first started wearing goggles too. Uncomfortable at first, but quickly got used to it. Glad I wear both now


----------



## OmegaRed (Jan 3, 2011)

Same this as above poster. I was in ski club in highschool, havent ridden for like 5 years. I just went out after starting back up this year, was cruising, did a butter, caught a chunk of ice and wacked my head pretty good. Definite concussion, my neck was sore for a week, I had a headache for 3 days. 

So needless to say, I went out and bought a helmet and said I'm too old for this shit. But as stated, it's personal. I for one am just sick of damaging my money maker lol.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

My favorite thing about wearing a helmet is being able to go through tight trees and not worry about getting whacked in the head with a branch


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have cracked my head on some ice or hardpack a couple of times so hard it sounded like a gun shot. So I am really glad I have one.

Just kicking around on empty slopes I do wear a beanie sometimes. Maybe I won't crash without a helmet, but someone else might crash into me.

Here in the Alp, 80% of riders and skiers have helmets on.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great positive info everyone. Like I stated, last time I was snowboarding a helmet was like a condom in the 60's, they just weren't worn. Not that I was alive in the 60's though.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Great advice guys. I figured it's a "why the hell not" kind of deal but it's always good to get input before dropping more coin. I'll scour my local shops and find one that fits. Now the question is, is it better to get one that doesn't require a beanie or wear my own beanie? I'm sure I could find the answer if I search a little but I'm lazy.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

guess its your call, i could wear a beanie during summer..during winter its always with it so i bought an helmet that im confortable with a beanie and my googles under it. 

I think the helmet today is more like a "normal thing".. like ... getting the belt snapped when you are driving. On the hill, i see more and more people with it compared to last year id say. Its a pain to get used to it.. it feels weird. But once you got it, once you catched a few edges and smashed on it, you'll like it!


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you mean to get a helmet that has room for a beanie underneath, in case the weather is really cold?

Personally, I prefer to wear my lid with nothing underneath. I've used it in really cold conditions and never really felt the cold - other body parts were colder!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife keeps telling me to get a helmet. I am not sure if she is worried about me or calling me clumsy? 

Maybe a lil of both.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

helmets, in my opinion, are not only safer and warmer, but make me feel more confident when riding. especially in the park, where i dont have to really worry about injuring myself on jumps and rails and what not.


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

Just watch this movie

wipeout


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

definately wear one!

Another personal story...while I was waiting to get onto a lift I was looking right to talk to a friend and moving up the line at the same time. For some reason the place I was boarding at decided to put a hanging sign to the side of the line. Long story short, I hit my head on it (yes I know, this is as stupid as walking into a pole haha). I barely felt it one bit, but when I took my helmet off I had a HUGE gash about 4 or 5 inches that dimpled into my helmet's surface.

Now, I know this is a stupid story, but If I didn't have a helmet...I am pretty sure I would have had to get stitches.

Moral of the story...helmets will not only make you more confident and increase safety, but it will also protect you from stupid "unknown" factors out on the mountain that will just ruin your day! haha


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> definately wear one!
> 
> Another personal story...while I was waiting to get onto a lift I was looking right to talk to a friend and moving up the line at the same time. For some reason the place I was boarding at decided to put a hanging sign to the side of the line. Long story short, I hit my head on it (yes I know, this is as stupid as walking into a pole haha). I barely felt it one bit, but when I took my helmet off I had a HUGE gash about 4 or 5 inches that dimpled into my helmet's surface.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that somewhat sounds like me.... It's definitely not fun bashing your brainbox. I'd say get one to just save those brain cells.


----------



## snowboardguy123 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so i know this is off topic but is this a good deal?
Burton Ronin Jacket Brand New! - eBay (item 180606519385 end time Jan-05-11 20:21:37 PST)


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> helmets will not only make you more confident and increase safety, but it will also protect you from stupid "unknown" factors out on the mountain that will just ruin your day!


Very nicely worded. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

lol "stupid "unknown" factors out on the mountain that will just ruin your day"

make me think.. last day of snowboard i did.. i took a break on the side of the run.. and found a screwdriver in the snow. Took it to the employees of the hill. But what if someone fall on it?


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

hey man...im sure at least some ppl know what I mean. You know when stupid little crap that happens and just ruins your day of shredding. 

you can get helmets for like 40-50 bucks on sale....as far as i see it...its worth it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wrongday said:


> lol "stupid "unknown" factors out on the mountain that will just ruin your day"
> 
> make me think.. last day of snowboard i did.. i took a break on the side of the run.. and found a screwdriver in the snow. Took it to the employees of the hill. But what if someone fall on it?


If they caught a heel edge and the back of their helmet hit it, probably would have save them


----------

